# Авиация > Современность >  Музей авиации Северного Флота

## Ruslan

Музей авиации Северного Флота в советское время был в Сафоново около Мурманска. Существует ли сейчас этот музей? Как туда попасть простому смертному? Есть ли сведения о самолетах этого музея и их фотографии?

----------


## Nazar

Есть такой музей,правда его нынешнее состояние сложно сравнить с тем ,что там было 15 лет назад
Часть экспонатов продали,часть погибла под обвалившейся крышей,остальное доламывают дети-уроды,причем дети военных
Попасть туда особой проблеммы не составляет,только делать там практически нечего

----------


## Ruslan

Спасибо за ответ! В инете  http://www.museum.ru/M2050 нашел телефоны и имэйл администрации музея - ответов не было. Можно ли сесть в маршрутку и доехать от вокзала до музея? я имею ввиду есть ли там паспортный контроль как для въезда в Североморск?

На сайте написано, что там есть:  "Харрикейн", "И-153", "Аэрокобра", "МБР-2", "И-16", "СБ-2",  "Ил-2". Если это правда, и если это не макеты, то стоит съездить и отснять их!!! безценный материал. Или это все продано разрушено?

----------


## Nazar

А,тогда Вы вряд-ли туда попадете,Сафоново это и есть практически Североморск,километров 5 от него и из Мурманска в него попасть можно только пройдя контроль на КПП.

А по поводу того что там стоит,я не был там уже пару лет,свободный доступ там всегда был в Музей и к экспонатам которые находились на улице,к самолетам которые стоят в ангаре,доступ был открыт только в какие-то знаменательные дни или с чьего-то разрешения(не знаю с чьего ,никогда не получал),так что если там сейчас и есть что-то интересное,то оно наверняка в ангаре.
А все что Вы перечислили,действительно раньше там было,сейчас не знаю

----------


## An-Z

Сейчас на улице стоит только Бе-12 и куча танков изуродованных, ну и памятник у "дома Гагарина". Из "древних" самолётов ничего достойного нет, все  самолёты побиты и жутко восстановлены, всё более-менее достойное продано. Сейчас его открывают при наличии посетителей. Если вы одиночка, то могут и отказать, поэтому лучший способ туда попасть организованной группой. Так и через КПП есть шанс проникнуть.

----------


## Ruslan

> Сейчас на улице стоит только Бе-12 и куча танков изуродованных, ну и памятник у "дома Гагарина". Из "древних" самолётов ничего достойного нет, все  самолёты побиты и жутко восстановлены, всё более-менее достойное продано. Сейчас его открывают при наличии посетителей. Если вы одиночка, то могут и отказать, поэтому лучший способ туда попасть организованной группой. Так и через КПП есть шанс проникнуть.


ОК. Спасибо за информацию! - буду знать. Если всеже кто-нибудь будет там - опубликуйте снимки. Спасибо

----------


## Anonymous

> Сообщение от An-Z
> 
> Сейчас на улице стоит только Бе-12 и куча танков изуродованных, ну и памятник у "дома Гагарина". Из "древних" самолётов ничего достойного нет, все  самолёты побиты и жутко восстановлены, всё более-менее достойное продано. Сейчас его открывают при наличии посетителей. Если вы одиночка, то могут и отказать, поэтому лучший способ туда попасть организованной группой. Так и через КПП есть шанс проникнуть.
> 
> 
> ОК. Спасибо за информацию! - буду знать. Если всеже кто-нибудь будет там - опубликуйте снимки. Спасибо




http://kudretsa.fotoplenka.ru/

----------


## Ruslan

Вот еще тут есть фотографии:

http://www.tankinlens.narod.ru/gal_vmmsf.htm

Как-нибудь там все-таки надо побывать :roll: 
Очень уж интересные фотки

----------


## fulcrum

Кстати говоря можно обойти КПП по сопкам, диковато но реально! Мой батя кода за грибами ходит там практически каждый раз бывает! Там кстати еще БТры стоят где то поблизости! :lol:

----------


## Nazar

> Кстати говоря можно обойти КПП по сопкам, диковато но реально! Мой батя кода за грибами ходит там практически каждый раз бывает! Там кстати еще БТры стоят где то поблизости! :lol:


Да,не последний вариант,сам с дядькой, несколько раз , случайно, пересекал зону КПП в районе Североморска-3 и выходил практически к

----------


## fulcrum

Nazar а вы из Мурманска? :roll:

----------


## Nazar

> Nazar а вы из Мурманска? :roll:


 Нет,когда-то давно ,в 70х годах я родился в Североморске ,прожил в нем почти 20 лет,отслужил и уехал на ПМЖ в Питер,но частенько навещяю родные места.

----------


## fulcrum

Понятно, я вот как раз в воскресенье скорее всего поеду в сафоново, если получится чета зафотаю может и вывешу где нибудь здесь.

----------


## fulcrum

Да кстати слышал что потихоньку музей финансируют, и бронетехнику и авиационный, вот для бронетехники новые места готовят, очевидно скоро новые танки и Бэтэры притаранят!! :D

----------


## Nazar

> Да кстати слышал что потихоньку музей финансируют, и бронетехнику и авиационный, вот для бронетехники новые места готовят, очевидно скоро новые танки и Бэтэры притаранят!! :D


Это у Вас откуда такая информация? Нового места под БТТ готовить не надо, его там и так достаточно, да и по поводу финансирования , берут меня большие проблеммы, планомерное разваливание это да, чего стоит практическое " уничтожение" одного из последних летающих Ил-28.

----------


## fulcrum

Не знаю, не знаю! Вот под БТТ точно место готовят батя говаривал что бротнетехнику перенесли на какой-то перекресток, и готовят места для экспозиции!! Батя даже на карте показывал куда БТТ перенесли, потом сброшу карту с отмеченным местом!!

----------


## Nazar

Перекрестков куда в Сафоново можно поставить БТТ не так много,раньше БТТ там стояло на пяточке, куда на свободное место могло поместиться еще пара таких экспозиций, или туда полк загнать собрались?
Для Миг-31 место еле нашли и не на тер-ии музея а в торце дороги перед штабом авиации
Бе-12 не могут из Севера-1 забрать, ждут наверное когда он полностью сгниет, а веть он сейчас практически в летном состоянии

----------


## An-Z

"Перекрёсток" где стоит БТТ, это по дороге на Малый.. давно там стоит всё.. А место у музея, хватит и на танковый полк...

----------


## fulcrum

Да по моему как раз там!

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Реальное Яk-9У???  :shock:

----------


## An-Z

2fulcrum: ХАРЕ ПОСТИТЬ ФОТКИ НЕ В ТЕМУ!!! Ты так народ запутаешь... :lol: 



> Реальное Яk-9У???


Ну конечно, ведь это бывший "болгарин" в экспозиции музея ВВС в Монино!!! В музее авиации СФ гораздо темнее и стены "голые".. :roll:

----------


## fulcrum

Изняюсь, эт я так чтобы красивее было! А так вообще учту! (Кстати Су-49 несмотря на то что я его недавно вывесил имеет неплохой успех в скачивании его с форума) Вот!

----------


## Nazar

> Изняюсь, эт я так чтобы красивее было! А так вообще учту! (Кстати Су-49 несмотря на то что я его недавно вывесил имеет неплохой успех в скачивании его с форума) Вот!


 А что-ж фото Томкета из музея в Минисоте не присандалил, было бы еще красивее

----------


## fulcrum

Ладно, ладно не буду больше картинки не в тему вывешивать!!!

----------


## Александр Ж.

Ну и как прошло то? был кто нибудь в Сафоново? если да и если есть фото то вышлите плииииииз сюда 3611-688@online.de а если еще нет, то пофотайте сам Сафоново пожалуйста - я оттуда в 89м уехал. Это не только для меня , но и для двух моих старших братев. Жили мы на Школьной 12.

----------


## fulcrum

Я скорей всего пофотаю, но когда вылечусь!

----------


## Алексанр Ж.

Спасибо огромное заранее! Жду с нетерпением!

----------


## Александр Ж.

Кстати по Бе12: он уже 20 лет назад был пустой - практически нет ничего внутри, а насчет летности скажу так  - его бы не поставили там напротив тогда еще старого ангара, если бы не произошла с ним авария: при посадке на воду напоролся реданом на бревно, после чего частично затонул. Откуда я знаю? Мой Отец тогда летал на них. По моему он до сих пор помнит фамилии того экипажа, с которым это произошло.

----------


## fulcrum

Спасибо за информацию учтем-с!!

----------


## Nazar

> Кстати по Бе12: он уже 20 лет назад был пустой - практически нет ничего внутри, а насчет летности скажу так  - его бы не поставили там напротив тогда еще старого ангара, если бы не произошла с ним авария: при посадке на воду напоролся реданом на бревно, после чего частично затонул. Откуда я знаю? Мой Отец тогда летал на них. По моему он до сих пор помнит фамилии того экипажа, с которым это произошло.


Это все-же совсем немного другая машина (та о которой я упоминал) и находится она далеко не в Сафоново
Такие вот дела, а вот пожалуста фото аварийной.
Частично затанул-мягко сказано

----------


## fulcrum

О!Круто! А извините откуда такие , как я понимаю, явно не ширпотребовские фоты, если не секрет, конечно?

----------


## Александр Ж.

Да, действительно был невнимателен - борт 55 стоит в Сафоново а  этот 85.  Насчет фото: были ли вы свидетелем того случая? Или фото уже от других достались? Есть ли еще что либо интерсное из фото? Просто у нас  ни одна фотография Сафоново не сохранилась - были переезды и т.п. Мне было шесть с половиной лет когда мы уехали: Отец уволился в запас досрочно, т.е. отслужив и так немало - 22 года.

----------


## Nazar

> О!Круто! А извините откуда такие , как я понимаю, явно не ширпотребовские фоты, если не секрет, конечно?


Там подписано



> Да, действительно был невнимателен - борт 55 стоит в Сафоново а этот 85


Бывает



> Насчет фото: были ли вы свидетелем того случая?


Нет



> Или фото уже от других достались?


От отца, нас зовут одинакого, соответственно на наших фото одинаковые подписи



> Есть ли еще что либо интерсное из фото?


Есть

----------


## fulcrum

Седня съездил в Сафоново, в Североморск, в музей не попал, он вапче странный какой-то,
Написано работает с 10 до 18, однако на двери ангаров написано»вход воспрещен на объекты музея с 18 до 9» до здания самого музея я не достучался, но местные говорят что работает, есть что посмотреть, (что есть написано на их офиц сайте), но хоть в музей не попал, сфотал МиГ-31, стоящий в каком то штабном дворе , хмурый дядя на КПП, разрешил только посмотреть, но когда я забрался на сопку где стоял памятник чем то похожий на афганский (Только вместо Су-25 И-16), я обратил внимание на тропинку, а если, с нее, с тропинки вовремя сойти, можно увидеть во всей красе МиГ-31 (хоть и за забором), упоминавшийся выше. Также съездил к речному вокзалу и сфотал (хоть и в потемках) корабль ПЛО «Адмирал Харламов», так же запечатлил перевезенные от музея танки самоходки, и правда стоят на постаментах, причем их уже там стоит много, а у музея авиации так же торчит еще танков штук 10, они сгруппированы, и надо полагать их поставят на постаменты, приготовленные для них на перекрестке, рядом с уже перевезенными танками (фоты БТТ выложу на форум, если кто захочет).

----------


## fulcrum

Вот еще...

----------


## fulcrum

А вот не по теме, но если приглядется, помоему весьма интересно...

----------


## Nazar

Поздравляю (что все-же добрался)
Но вот время выбрал неудачно, темнеет рано,снега много.

----------


## fulcrum

Да, если интересно вот ссылка на их сайтhttp://www.museum.ru/M2050

----------


## Александр Ж

Спасибо и на этом! Очень жаль что не получилось как хотелось :( . Самолет который на вершине памятника Сафонову там стоит второй - первый не прижился, то ли маленький был то ли еще что, и его сняли и потом мы его нашли, как ни странно в самом заливе, пытались вытащить, но он был полон воды. А что еще могли сделать 3 шестилетних пацана? Мда воспоминания всплывают...  :Wink:

----------


## fulcrum

Да не скоро еще съездим, седня-этап разведки!!!  :Wink:  И обязательно все зафотаю.

----------


## AC

А это что за музей в Североморске?
http://14dpvo.ucoz.ru/photo/9-0-141-3

И чей это МиГ-31?
И что это за фамилии на его борту?

Взято отседа:
http://14dpvo.ucoz.ru/photo/9

----------


## Nazar

это не музей , это просто экспозиция на территории ПВОшной в/ч , для посетителей закрыта , находится в километре от Североморска , по дороге на Щук-озеро .
Миг-31 бывший Мончегорский.

----------


## AC

> это не музей, это просто экспозиция на территории ПВОшной в/ч, для посетителей закрыта, находится в километре от Североморска, по дороге на Щук-озеро.
> МиГ-31 бывший Мончегорский.


Спасибо...
Штаб 21-го корпуса ПВО это, как я понимаю...

----------


## Nazar

> Спасибо...
> Штаб 21-го корпуса ПВО это, как я понимаю...


Именно так .

----------


## AndyK

Фамилии на в/з - Герои Совесткого Союза 174-го гвардейского Краснознаменного Печенгского истребительно-авиационного полка имени дважды Героя Советского Союза Бориса Феоктистовича Сафонова. 
(в годы ВОВ 72 смешанный авиационный полк ВВС СФ, затем  2-й гвардейский Краснознаменный Печенгский истребительный авиационный полк имени Сафонова Б.Ф.). В 174 полку имя каждого героя было присвоено с-там Миг-31, всего 16 именных машин:
- гвардии подполковник Сафонов Борис Феоктистович, борт 08
- гвардии капитан Адонкин Василий Семенович, борт 78
- гвардии старшина Бадюк Михаил Михайлович, борт 47
- гвардии капитан Балашов Вячеслав Павлович, борт 37
- гвардии младший лейтенант Бокий Николай Андреевич, борт 11 
- гвардии капитан Диденко Николай Матвеевич, борт 14
- гвардии лейтенант Климов Павел Дмитриевич, борт 12
- гвардии капитан Коваленко Александр Андреевич, борт 82
- гвардии капитан Коломиец Петр Леонтьевич, борт 60
- гвардии капитан Курзенков Сергей Георгиевич, борт 85 
- гвардии капитан Орлов Павел Иванович, борт 15
- гвардии капитан Покровский Владимир Павлович, борт 21
- гвардии капитан Сахаров Павел Иванович, борт 74  
- гвардии капитан Сгибнев Петр Георгиевич, борт 55  
- гвардии капитан Сорокин Захар Артемович, борт 45
- гвардии капитан Стрельников Василий Поликарпович, борт 84

По фотке на с-те, что на территории штаба, на левом в/з восемь Героев перечисленно,  думаю на правом остальные восемь.

----------


## AC

> ...По фотке на с-те, что на территории штаба, на левом в/з восемь Героев перечисленно,  думаю на правом остальные восемь.


Понял. Спасибо!

----------


## Vovka

> А это что за музей в Североморске?
> http://14dpvo.ucoz.ru/photo/9-0-141-3
> 
> И чей это МиГ-31?
> И что это за фамилии на его борту?
> 
> Взято отседа:
> http://14dpvo.ucoz.ru/photo/9


Это МИГ-31 из состава 174-го гвардейского Краснознаменного Печенгского ИАП имени Б.Ф. Сафонова http://www.gviap.narod.ru В 2001 году этот полк был расформирован. Самолет на снимке находится на плацу 21 корпуса ПВО. На воздухозаборниках самолета начертаны фамилии 15 Героев Советского Союза, летчиков этого полка и фамилия дважды Героя Советского Союза Б.Ф. Сафонова - командира полка.

----------


## Vovka

> В 174 полку имя каждого героя было присвоено с-там Миг-31, всего 16 именных машин:
> - гвардии подполковник Сафонов Борис Феоктистович, борт 08
> - гвардии капитан Адонкин Василий Семенович, борт 78
> - гвардии старшина Бадюк Михаил Михайлович, борт 47
> - гвардии капитан Балашов Вячеслав Павлович, борт 37
> - гвардии младший лейтенант Бокий Николай Андреевич, борт 11 
> - гвардии капитан Диденко Николай Матвеевич, борт 14
> - гвардии лейтенант Климов Павел Дмитриевич, борт 12
> - гвардии капитан Коваленко Александр Андреевич, борт 82
> ...


Фотографии именных самолетов полка: 
http://gviap.narod.ru/albums/planes.html

----------


## Vovka

Мемориал, находящийся в поселке Сафоново, "Лётчикам, штурманам, стрелкам-радистам, борттехникам ВВС Северного флота погибшим в море в 1941 - 1945 годах" (скульптор Э.И. Китайчук, архитектор В.В. Алексеев) 
http://gviap.narod.ru/albums/belov.html

----------


## Vovka

Поселок Сафоново Музей ВВС Северного флота
http://gviap.narod.ru/albums/ushanov.html

----------


## AC

А что, облагородили все там???
http://function.mil.ru/images/milita...SAVX9884-1.jpg
http://function.mil.ru/images/milita.../SAVX98951.jpg
отседа:
Министр обороны России генерал армии Сергей Шойгу совершил рабочую поездку на Северный флот : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------

